# Question for Ohio and Michigan people....



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Question: if there was an IASCA sanctioned single point event in the northeastern part of Indiana, on a Saturday, would you be likely to attend?

Just trying to get a feel for who is in that area.


----------

